# Is it just me?



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it just me, or is anyone else having trouble getting into the Freshwater General section? I click on General, and it takes me to a subsection which includes the Water Hole. Anyone else?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

meetoo. Been like that all morning as far as I can tell.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

been that way for a few days for me..


----------



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

I have been having problems getting into the Saltwater forums. It just keeps kicking me out to either the general or freshwater forums.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

been doing it on freshwater on the general auctions too


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Same here, can't get into the FW General Section. Can someone take care of that please? That's where like 50% of the posts go.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Am sure Shaggy will take care of it, no worries, let's go VOTE! lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It seems somehow anything with the word general has re-linked to the same page. The proper authorities have been notified. 

Nothing is wrong. just go back to sleep. LOL Sorry, Somehow that line clicks in my head. I had someone I use to work with say that all the time. He said it was a line from a alian movie. they were attacking and the wife woke up and said somthing to the husband. His response was everything is alright, just go back to sleep.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Dave, you kill me!


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

everything's fixed now. Thanks admin.


----------

